# Entwicklung einer Webplattform



## Botticelli787 (21. Mrz 2014)

Ich möchte demnächst einen Web- und eine dazugehörige Entwicklerplattform entwickeln. Nur, ich muss entscheiden, welche Software und Datenbank für die Plattformentwicklung verwenden sollte: Java oder doch Microsoft-Technologien? Sollte ich als Datenbank mySQL nehmen oder eine andere? Kann man in diesem Fall mit mySQL klar kommen bzw. würde sie den Ansprüchen einer Webplattform genügen?

Insbesondere ist es mit dem von mir geplanten Entwicklerforum sehr heikel. Hier ein Bsp, was ich ungefähr haben möchte: http://answers.semanticweb.com/questions/

Wisst Ihr, ob man ein solches oder wie java-forum.org Forum-Software direkt kaufen oder irgendwo als Open Source legal runterladen und integrieren/weiterverwenden darf? (denn es gibt viele solche Plattformen, die sehr ähnlich einander ausschauen). 

Ich würde mich auf Eure Vorschläge sehr freuen!


----------



## Tobse (21. Mrz 2014)

Das Forum hier läuft mit vBulletin (Version 3.8.7). Das ist kommerziell (kostet jährlich) und nicht ganz billig. Eine etwas günstigere alternative wäre BurningBoard. Kostenlos ist z.B. phpBB.
Die laufen aber alle 3 mit *PHP* und sind deshalb an einen *Apache Web Server* und eine *MySQL Datenbank* gebunden.
Wenn du unbedingt was von Microschrott nutzen willst kannst du auch Plone nehmen (Das braucht auch keine WebServer, Datenbank etc. sondern macht alles selbst).

Du kannst dir natürlich den Stress geben und die ganzen Funktionen mit Java nachbasteln. Allerdings ist es - und ich spreche aus Erfahrung - deutlich einfacher ein PHP System in Stand zu halten als eines welches für jede Änderung neu kompiliert und gestartet werden muss. Ausserdem ist PHP fürs Web gemacht, Java / .NET / C sind es nicht.

Was die Datenbank für deine eigenständige Platform angeht kann ich auch nur zu MySQL raten, es hat mich noch nie enttäuscht.

Aber ohne genau zu wissen was das Ding nachher können soll ist es ziemlich schwer einen Tipp zu geben.

P.S.: Noch was bezgl. Performance: Je nachdem wie dein Budget ist musst du zwischen einfacher Administration und guter Performance abwiegen. Eine umfangreiche Platform mit PHP und MySQL braucht schon einen etwas teureren Server um schnell zu laufen wohingegen nativer Code (wie mit Plone) auch auf ner langsameren Kiste einiges rausholen kann. Es bleibt aber auch zu sagen, dass es für jedes System (also jede Datenbank und jedes Web Framework (sprich PHP, ASP, Ruby on Rails, Perl u.s.w)) Optimierungsmöglichkeiten gibt (Caches, Precompiler, optimizer u.s.w.) welche - je nach verwendeter Software und Server - einen mittleren bis großen Effekt auf die Performance haben können (sofern richtig angewendet).


----------

